# PB smallmouth



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Caught my personal best smallmouth yeasterday on the big lake. 6.35 lbs! Caught it on the rod in the holder dragging a black and purple senko. Who would have guessed it.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! That's a truck! Nice fish!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great smallie! Congrats!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice one, Bill. That's a real pig! 

Is that your new boat in the pic?


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Nice one, Bill. That's a real pig!
> 
> Is that your new boat in the pic?


Thanks
No that’s my buddy’s boat


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hog for sure.... nice job!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man thats one thick fish!!!! Lol glad to see others drag something around why they cast/jig... my biggest lsc smallie,followed in a jerkbait i was working to the boat,didnt bite,sank down. Next thing i know the tube im dragging gets slammed. Almost positive it was the same fish (not nearly as big as yours)....

Congrats!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice football.


----------



## Gregjp (Mar 5, 2018)

Huck4200 said:


> Caught my personal best smallmouth yeasterday on the big lake. 6.35 lbs! Caught it on the rod in the holder dragging a black and purple senko. Who would have guessed it.


were u get the pig at??


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gregjp said:


> were u get the pig at??


Erie


----------



## Gregjp (Mar 5, 2018)

Huck4200 said:


> Erie


thought so .. how far out was you ? deep water


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gregjp said:


> thought so .. how far out was you ? deep water


We were in 25-28 fow


----------



## Thereeldeal (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice looking smallie


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Dang nice SM


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice football.



Haha...beat me too it! Lake Erie Footballs!


----------

